# Gemischtes Netzwerk über Hub



## MrBarcode (13. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht kennt wer das Problem..

Wir haben in unserer WG (Wien) einen Chello+ Anschluss von UPC Telekabel. Dabei ist ein Chello Modem und ein Hub, an dem das Modem angeschlossen ist und drei Anschlüssen für Computer.
Mittlerweile sind am Hub 2 PCs und ein Mac. (2xWinXP 1xOS10.2)

Die IP Adressen werden über DHCP automatisch bezogen. Subnetmask ist bei allen 255.255.255.0 
So wie es ist können wir alle ins Internet. Jetzt würden wir aber gerne noch das lokale Netzwerk nutzen, denn das sollte doch über das Hub auch möglich sein - oder  ?

Nun mal zu Problem Nr.1, das wir eh schon länger haben. Mein XP Rechner kann zB wunderbar auf den Mac zugreifen, der Windows Filesharing aktiviert hat, umgekehrt geht das allerdings witzigerweise nicht. zumindest haben wir es noch nicht geschafft. Um auf den Mac zuzugreifen, muss ich in der Netzwerkumgebung als Ressource 
\\chello - hier seine ip adresse -.30.11.vie.surfer.at\meinusername 
eingeben

Problem Nr.2 gibts erst kurz, weil der 2.PC erst seit gestern am Netzwerk angeschlossen ist  aber lästig ist auch das. Ich habe an meinem PC als Arbeitsgruppe "DIEWG" und als computername "pc-meinname".
beim 2. PC habe ich die Arbeitsgruppe auch auf "DIEWG" eingestellt und als computername "pc-mitbewohnername"
Aber in der Arbeitsgruppe findet der andere XP rechner mich nicht, und ich ihn auch nicht.
\\pc-name\share 
direkt eingeben hilft auch nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (13. Oktober 2003)

Zu dem Internetproblem. Das sollte über einen Router zu lösen sein, aber über einen reinen Hub eigentlich nicht. Damit kann sich immer nur einer von dreien "einwählen". Es sei denn das läuft bei eurer Breitband Anbindung wesentlich anders als bei den DSL Anschlüssen der Dt. Telekom z.B.

Zu dem anderen Problem fällt mir jetzt so spontan auch nichts ein.


----------



## MrBarcode (13. Oktober 2003)

*doch ...*

ist bloß ein ethernet hub

aber wir haben ja kein Internetproblem - das funktioniert ja tadellos. wir hätten halt nur gern auch noch ein lokales Netzwerk, um untereinander Dateien hin- und herziehen zu können. Und ein nächster Schritt wär halt, dass der Apple den printserver für uns spielt - weil da ist der einzige Drucker angeschlossen  aber das ist ja noch Zukunftsmusik ..

hier die specs 

das chello modem ist am uplink angeschlossen, wir an den rj45 steckern *klaro*

--nochmal edit
Wobei das mit dem Netzwerk ja eh schon irgendwie funktioniert .. nur kann der Mac nicht auf die PCs zugreifen - umgekehrt geht das schon


----------



## MrBarcode (15. Oktober 2003)

Hab vielleicht eine Antwort darauf, warum das trotzdem funktioniert. Ein Freund von mir, der doch ein bisschen mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat, hat gemeint, dass das Chello Modem ein Router ist, und daher können wir alle ins Netz 

Das ganze ist ja dafür ausgelegt, dass sich 3 Computer ins Internet verbinden dürfen. Ist nicht so ich hab eine COnn und will mein kleines Heimnetzwerk routen (was ja soweit ich weiß nicht legal ist). Bei Chello+ ist es explizit erlaubt 3 Computer anzuhängen.

Soo, jetzt weiß ich, dass der PC übers Internet in den Apple verbindet. Das allein find ich ja schon mal nicht so fein. Aber bitte. Naja jedenfalls haben wirs jetzt schon so weit geschafft, dass beim Mac, der auf zB mich zugreifen will ein Anmeldefenster erscheint  nur irgendwie gehts da dann nicht weiter.

Kann das an der Norton Firewall liegen die bei mir läuft?

edit: achja. am mac geht man dabei auf verbinden mit und gibt dann ein 
smb:\\- meine ip -


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

> Soo, jetzt weiß ich, dass der PC übers Internet in den Apple verbindet


Unwahrscheinlich. Wenn du über die LAN IP auf den Mac zugreifst, dann geht davon nichts übers Internet.

So wie sich das ganze anhört, stimmt von der Hardware her eh alles, das einzige Problem ist die Kommunikation zwischen den PC's und dem Mac. Aber mit der konkreten Fragestellung lassen sich bestimmt hier oder in Google ne ganze Menge sachen finden, z.B. zu _"Mac und PC vernetzen"_.


----------



## MrBarcode (15. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub ich hab mittlerweile herausgefunden, warum der Mac nicht auf mich zugreifen kann ... die Firewall ist schuld. Habe nämlich jetzt noch einen mac an meinem PC an der 2. netzwerkkarte hängen und der konnte zunächst auch nicht auf den PC zugreifen .. umgekehrt gings wieder einmal. Hab jetzt die Norton 2003 Firewall ausgeschaltet und siehe da auf einmal gehts ...

So, bin jetzt zwar froh dass das geht, aber ohne Firewall fühl ich mich wie mit heruntergelassenen Hosen . Mich wundert das auch, weil ich die IPs von den Macs und dem anderen PC in die Trusted Zones eingetragen hatte.
Ich konnte noch nichteinmal gepingt werden. Wenn man versucht hat meinen PC zu pingen kriegte man nur 100% packet loss bei eingeschalteter Firewall - ohne gings dann wieder .. zumindest auf der 2. (lokalen - nicht die zum internet) netzwerkkarte.

Hat wer ne Idee was ich da noch einstellen müsste, damit man auf mich auch mit Norton Firewall Zugriff kriegt.

-- und schon mal ein großes Danke an Tim dafür, dass er sich die Mühe macht mir zu helfen


----------



## MrBarcode (20. Oktober 2003)

UPDATE: Nein es war nicht die Norton FW schuld - viel banaler. Mit eingeschalteter Windows Firewall konnten sich die anderen nicht zu mir verbinden! Hab die jetzt ausgeschaltet und nur mehr die Norton rennen. Jetzt ist alles in Ordnung. Und mit iTunes 4.1 haben wir sogar untereinander Zugriff auf die Musik der anderen  einfach genial.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie ich auf den usb drucker am mac meines Mitbewohners von WIndows aus Zugreifen kann.. aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Muchas Gracias fürs Feedback.


----------

